# Aquaponics



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

So I thought that I was being an absolute genius when I told a guy at work today that I had "invented" a fish tank with potted plants on top. My whole egotistical world came crashing down when he told me that it wasn't a new idea...

When I got home today I decided to do a little searching and happened upon these guys. Home Aquaponics Kit: Self-Cleaning Fish Tank That Grows Food by Nikhil & Alejandro - Kickstarter

A cool design, but I was wondering if there are and DIY people out there who have made any of these and want to show their setup on here, I for one would love to see them.

Any thoughts or ideas on the cheap and easy construction of one of these would be very helpful to me, I am wanting to start one up.


----------



## Yeti (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been dabbling in aquaponics recently, though on a slightly larger scale than that link.










Here's a a couple links that may be helpful.
DIY
Discussion Forum - Aquaponic Gardening


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

My wife has been doing alot of web research on this subject lately. It's very interesting and we're probably going to give it try in the next couple months. Thanks for the link to the forum.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In the past, I've grown various types of lettuce and water cress aquaponically utilizing my outdoors koi pond.

This summer I'm planning to incorporate more aquaponics into my entire garden system, although I do water the garden & greenhouse using koi pond water which is like manual aquaponics (i.e. doing it the hard way).


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been doing some research on this subject a couple of months ago, the only issue im having is I cant find Tilapia fingerlings locally as I want to raise Tilapia in parallel with some veggies.


----------



## Van Isle (May 5, 2010)

What size tilapia fingerlings would you like. Pm me I have a source here. Cheers Gary


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Van Isle said:


> What size tilapia fingerlings would you like. Pm me I have a source here. Cheers Gary


Thanks for your reply Gary, I have sent you a pm.

Cheers!

Mylon


----------



## juliechow (Dec 22, 2012)

Me too tilapia are an easy source over here , harbor air is reasonable


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to set up a 300 gallon aquaponics set in a few weeks I will post pictures when I get started.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone know if there are other food fish that we can reasonably raise in an aquaponics setup in our climate? I'm not a big tilapia fan lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

how about shrimp ?
clams ?
i hear goldfish are edible (never tried - at least not that i'm aware of)


----------



## Yeti (Mar 20, 2013)

Yellow perch or catfish, though neither grows as quickly as tilapia.


----------

